# [Swiss NR] 3x3 8.03 single



## Bubtore (May 22, 2016)

Back to back !






The 8.26 only held 1 week (and I tied that with another fullstep in the finals, hehehe)


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 22, 2016)

You should probably put your name somewhere, have to go to your WCA profile to find it


----------

